# $1000 half bus propane and diesel



## 209

Sorry if this is in the wrong place.

So i can buy a bus for 1000 and want to know if anyone wants to throw in, i am buying it regardless but paying for the bus gives certain entitlements. if anyone wants to throw in let me know, 


P.S. I plan to fix it up and redo the interior maybe a theme or something, but FYI i am artsy and do alot of projects, not just hippie paint some shit and run around willy nilly, this is for serious people who enjoy serious projects, I'm trying to start up an outsourcing business and i don't need drunk slobs everywhere.

For instance i want a shortbus that has an inside that is a near replica of the melinnium falcon, Or the matrix on the nebakanezer stuff that is serious, but can in turn make more money in the end


----------



## Deleted member 20

Wtf is the millenium falcon? How many people are you looling to pitch in on your dream rv? What will they get in exchange? Part ownership? Quarterly usage like a timeshare?

Are you are gonna live in it but want others to foot the bill. Whos name will it be titled under? Responsible for insurance? Decide what the rules are? Where it will go?

I have tried communal bus shares in the past & they are riddled with pitfalls... & thats before you want to decorate it as some fucking Star Trek movie prop. In order to do it fairly it must have equal shared equity & democratic imput but also socialistic ideas in place by all. Its wise to know these peeps first & share interests & trust each other.Once there is a falling out after others have contributed blood, sweat & tears into the bus; what stops you from kicking them out, calling police & excersizing the title that i assume will be in your name.

Band busses are the closest thing to this working in actual practice. But bands usually share goals of touring & bennefit by collectively owning a skoolie.


----------



## 209

Wtf is the millenium falcon? 

A ship from star wars, that han solo won in a betting game


How many people are you looling to pitcj in on your dream rv?


Depends on how dedicated they are, i have a few vehicles to choose from so if they are willing to work and help build a caravan that would be great, Maybe a travelling show or something


What will they get in exchange?
Whatever they can recieve, I run my own business for outsourcing, and also do web development and video production, But with the outsourcing i'm getting into more and more things just by dealing with them. 

Part ownership? 

To a degree


Quarterly usage like a timeshare?

Quite possibly or their own vehicle it's all about how you work and what limits you set yourself, if you stretch out there are alot of different things you can get involved in, i also make deck boxes and card sleeves for MTG games
Are you are gonna live in it but want others to foot the bill. Whos name will it be titled under? Responsible for insurance? Decide what the rules are? 



Where it will go? 
If you can give me a reason to go that would be enjoyable and lucrative in a legal way then wherever.


----------



## 209

I guess i'm a little more professional


----------



## Deleted member 20

This is a website for squatters, hobos, rubber tramps & other forms of wander punks. Are you looking for business partners??? Most bus conversions talked about here are for living or traveling? Are you planning to make this a tour vehicle to promote your business products like a tradeshow display piece for star wars conventions? 

I just dont get the details & vision. You are a self described "Artist" &" profesional" Please clearly explain why you want our users to contribute to your project? What is in it for them?
There may be interest but it sounds to me like others want to lnow what this is all about.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I am sorry but i am not up on the geeky & gamer lifestyle. Please tell us why you want to solicit funds & vlounteers from STP?


----------



## 209

I've been on and off the site for like 2 years just got off the road after doing sometime in jail and decided if i can set it up so that if i spent some time actually trying to do the startup business thing if i could so that i could keep travelling even bigger and crazier than before while also making money, and i want to buy this........I know you think it's impossible and probably styooooopid but i wanna try anyways cause if i can buy this im going to die a happy punk


http://www.geekosystem.com/berline-amsuement-park-on-ebay/

I'm not some fucking businessman i'm a punk with a dream.

I


----------



## 209

And i want caravans of desertpunks wandering the wastelands in decked out survival buses ready to take on the worst, I want what all punks want but dont know how to achieve and i dont know how either but i'll be damned if im not going to try at all just because the people around me make it look im possible impossible is spelled I M possible
....I AM possible for those of you that didnt get that Am=M yah know


----------



## 209

I want my own gypsy Medicene show

I want firework stands and abandoned theme parks, I want micro countries built from space bags


----------



## Deleted member 20

I dont think its stoopid. Yet. I just am not sure that you quite have a clear vision & or plan. Besides you want capital from others for a project, that you havent decided on yet. 

Will you use this vehivle as your tesidence? Do you plan to wander the country with it? Do you have a drivers license? Just got of jail,huh? R u on probation that prohibitd you from leaving the state?

I think others may be interested say if it was a travelin busk vehicle, fire troupe, sideshow etc. 

Do you design card holders for magic the gathering cards or something?


----------



## Deleted member 20

Tell me more! You seem to want to be in charge & retain ownership so spell it out how things will work in this vehicle.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Ok so where are you located? Do you have access to a workshop or tools? A place to work on this bus & convert it, while staying in it?

I am not here to crush your dreams. I want you to succeed & potentially learn from the experiences of those that came before you.


----------



## 209

Yeah i've only just recently started on this venture into adulthood and the permissions given to me by living 21 years but i should have a website up soon that better envisions my goals maybe with links to the business's i have made and sponsor..(which are like buy my shitty punk clothes online type shit, but some more professional stuff too...hopefully) Basically i want some people who are willing to invest some time on the phone and in front of the screen on building the one thing we hated most a corporation, not a mainstream corp just a group of people with varried visions and plans that can be all met on the path to a larger one, we already have common interests and all that, for the most part, i wanna just see if i can grab a little piece of the pie with a little help from my friends


----------



## Deleted member 20

So now you want telemarketers too. WTF? Please focus & get your website up & ready because even after these many post exchanges, I still don't understand you or these plans. 

Welcome to STP anyway & don't forget to use search function.

Milennium Falcom, out!


----------



## Tick Dickler

209 said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong place.
> 
> So i can buy a bus for 1000 and want to know if anyone wants to throw in, i am buying it regardless but paying for the bus gives certain entitlements. if anyone wants to throw in let me know,
> 
> 
> P.S. I plan to fix it up and redo the interior maybe a theme or something, but FYI i am artsy and do alot of projects, not just hippie paint some shit and run around willy nilly, this is for serious people who enjoy serious projects, I'm trying to start up an outsourcing business and i don't need drunk slobs everywhere.
> 
> For instance i want a shortbus that has an inside that is a near replica of the melinnium falcon, Or the matrix on the nebakanezer stuff that is serious, but can in turn make more money in the end



dont forget to post pictures! a matrix themed bus sounds awesome.


----------



## 209

YEah i realize im unorganized and it doesnt make sense sorry, hpoefully i can find someone here who can help me prioritize it


----------



## Deleted member 20

Yeah there are lots of people here with different skills, perhaps you can focus a bit on a direction. Then with help you can tackle the logistics as they develop.

Good Luck


----------



## 209

Thanks the reason i try to do it all is i think of things to do that can be easily done and do them, never focus on just one thing, like one of the books i've written is going to be in the fuzzy duck book store here soon called 209 about sex drugs and computer hacking and taking down big government and providing free media and health to the masses


----------



## 209

I have a whole list of things iplan on doing, If you wanted to brainstorm some ideas we could do a google doc or something thats what i usually do but i get a long list of ideas and then i organize them by category then i organize by doability


----------



## 209

...


----------



## Deleted member 20

209 said:


> I have a whole list of things iplan on doing, If you wanted to brainstorm some ideas we could do a google doc or something thats what i usually do but i get a long list of ideas and then i organize them by category then i organize by doability


Yeah I am super organized & creative in making things happen with little. I have a mind for logistics & connecting the proverbial dots & preventing hiccups before they arise. I am 37 next month & have a lifetime of work & life experience that makes it easy to me.

Part of my posts towards you were to try to get you passionate enough to focus on exactly you want to do. Figuring out how to accomplish your goals can come after. You cant pull that cart before the horse so to speak.


----------



## Deleted member 20

Slow down kid. You cant really expect someone to understand what you are talking about by posting 30 pics?


----------



## Deleted member 20

Have you been taking your meds lately?


----------



## janktoaster

Wow, what is even going on on this post? I'm lost.. I hope you do get this bus or RV though, cos I've been told so many times by people I've met on the road "we're saving up to buy an RV or van" yet they've been living in Golden Gate park for three years, selling weed and ripping off tourists


----------



## ByronMc

And i want caravans of desertpunks wandering the wastelands in decked out survival buses ready to take on the worst.............................you want to take on the worst,go over to Kiev, I can get you in touch,with the front line, go help them !


----------



## Deleted member 20

Ukraine has been & will be a place to Flee not a place to visit.


----------



## ByronMc

Agreed, but when someone wants to make a statement like that, I had to make the offer !


----------



## ByronMc

highwayman said:


> Ukraine has been & will be a place to Flee not a place to visit.


*Ukraine protesters seize president's office in Kiev*
February 22, 2014 6:55AM ET Updated 9:30AM ET
President Viktor Yanukovich leaves capital as demonstrators occupy compound and opposition demands new election
Topics:
Ukraine Uprising
Ukraine
Europe





Anti-government protesters ride in a truck as they mark a day of mourning for victims of the clashes in Ukraine, in Kiev, Feb. 22, 2014.
Yannis Behrakis/Reuters
Anti-government protesters in Ukraine have seized the office of President Viktor Yanukovich, who left the capital city of Kiev on Saturday but insisted he would not step down, even as his grip on power appeared to be rapidly crumbling.

The Ukrainian military said it would not get involved in trying to stamp out the uprising, as protesters entered Yanukovich's office compound in the capital. The opposition has demanded that a new election be held by May.

The president's residence outside the capital also appeared to have been abandoned. Local media said protesters had entered the sprawling grounds, but it was unclear whether they were inside the main building. Interfax, a Russian news agency, said some security guards were present.

Ukrainian opposition leader Vitaly Klitschko said earlier Saturday that Yanukovich had left Kiev, and that the country must hold early elections.

"Today he left the capital," Klitschko told an emergency session of parliament, which was debating an opposition motion calling on Yanukovich to resign, in the wake of a deal aimed at ending days of carnage in the capital.

"Millions of Ukrainians see only one choice: early presidential and parliamentary elections," Klitschko said.

Thousands of protesters on Kiev's Independence Square are demanding Yanukovich go immediately. They are skeptical of a European Union-brokered accord under which the embattled leader agreed to give up powers, hold early elections by the end of the year and form a government of national unity.

The UDAR (Punch) opposition party of Klitschko submitted the parliamentary resolution calling on Yanukovich to quit to clear the way for early elections.

But Yanukovich appeared defiant on a local television station broadcast out of Kharkiv, a city in northeastern Ukraine, on Saturday. He said he would not resign and compared the protestors to Nazis.

Yanukovich did not say where he was, but said he would remain away from the capital for the time being.

Russian foreign minister Sergei Lavrov sided with Yanukovich on Saturday, calling the opposition "armed extremeists and pogromists." He urged Germany, Poland and France to persuade protestors to adhere to a peace accord signed by leaders of the opposition and the Ukrainian government earlier this week.

Meanwhile, lawmakers elected a close ally of opposition leader Yulia Tymoshenko to the powerful post of parliament speaker on Saturday, replacing a loyalist of Yanukovich. Tymoshenko was charged with abuse of power and jailed after signing a natural gas deal Russian oil giant Gazprom in 2011. Her conviction was seen by many as political retribution. 




Click here for more on the protests in Ukraine
The crisis in Ukraine began with protests in November after Yanukovich turned his back on a far-reaching economic deal with the EU, in favor of closer ties with Russia instead.

Events have been moving at an accelerating pace that could see a decisive shift in the future of a country of 46 million people away from Moscow's orbit and closer to the West, although Ukraine is near bankruptcy and depends on Russian aid to pay its debt.

Addressing the crowd on Independence Square earlier, Klitschko said he would seek support from lawmakers "to get rid of" Yanukovich.

Protesters cheered and chanted "Bandits out!"

The EU-brokered deal followed two days of violence that turned central Kiev into a battle zone and left at least 77 people dead.

"I believe parliament today will be dissolved and Yanukovich will be ousted," said 58-year-old protester Vasyl Lubarets.

As the parliament sitting opened, the pro-Yanokovich speaker of the assembly, Volodymyr Rybak, said he was standing down due to ill-health.

Meanwhile on Saturday, leaders of mainly Russian-speaking regions of eastern Ukraine that are loyal to Yanukovich challenged the legitimacy of the national parliament, and said they were taking sole control of their territories.

Mikhaylo Dobkin, Governor of Kharkov region in northeast Ukraine, told regional leaders meeting in the city of Kharkov: "We're not preparing to break up the country. We want to preserve it."

But a resolution adopted at the meeting said that "the decisions taken by the Ukrainian parliament in such circumstances cause doubts about their ... legitimacy and legality."

_Al Jazeera and wire services_







*Yeah, someone sure did flee !*


----------



## Matt Derrick

OK, so looking over these posts, I couldn't see the pics since I'm on a not so good cell phone connection, but I agree with highwayman, and you're going to have to accept the fact that you're going to have to finance your project yourself. 

First, it's going to cost FAR more than you think. 

Second, no one is going to give you money for anything without a clear vision of what you want to do and what they will get out of it. 

Not trying to tear you down, I'm just coming to you as someone that's tried to do the same thing and point out to you the things that just won't work. 

Basically, it's going to be up to you to accomplish 90% of your project, and then maybe you can get others to join, but again, not until you have a clear vision of what you want to do. Try writing a mission statement and going from there.


----------



## tobepxt

strange thread.. maybe I'm just tired, but i don't think i understand where you're going with your ideas... I wish you luck with whatever it is though.


----------

